#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Anybody have Equipment Design by Lloyd E. Brownell (Author), Edwin H. Young (Author)

## ss_am04

I am looking for this book
Equipment Design by Lloyd E. Brownell (Author), Edwin H. Young (Author)
plz post for me
Thanks 


SubhashSee More: Anybody have Equipment Design by Lloyd E. Brownell (Author), Edwin H. Young (Author)

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 					 					 					  
By Lloyd E. Brownell, Edwin H. Young,  					 					


*Publisher:* 							  							Wiley-Interscience*Number Of Pages:* 							  							420*Publication Date:* 							  							1959-01-15*Sales Rank:* 							  							1051466*ISBN / ASIN:* 							  							0471113190*EAN:* 							  							9780471113195*Binding:* 							  							Paperback*Manufacturer:* 							  							Wiley-Interscience*Studio:* 							  							Wiley-Interscience*Average Rating:**Total Reviews:*



"Process Equipment Design" 
focuses on the mechanical design of vessels used in the chemical processing industry.  
By addressing an area where chemical engineers are typically weak, this book will be an extremely useful reference for engineers with a "less than structured" mechanical support team and for those you do have good mechanical support at work, this book will help you understand the mechanical limitations of the equipment that you specify.
The book is divided into the following main sections:

Factors Influencing the Design of Vessels
Criteria in Vessel Design
Design of Shells for Flat-Bottomed Cylindrical Vessels
Design of Bottoms and Roofs for Flat-Bottomed Cylindrical Vessels
Proportioning and Head Selection for Cylindrical Vessels with Formed Closures
Stress Considerations in the Selection of Flat-Plate and Conical Closures for Cylindrical Vessels
Stress Considerations in the Selection of Elliptical, Torispherical, and Hemispherical Dished Closure for Cylindrical Vessels
Design of Cylindrical Vessels with Formed Closures Operating under External Pressure
Design of Tall Vertical Vessels
Design of Supports for Vertical Vessels
Design of Horizontal Vessels with Saddle Supports
Design of Flanges
Design of Pressure Vessels to Code Specifications
High-Pressure Monobloc Vessels
Multilayer Vessels
References
Appendix A: Design Conventions
Appendix B: Welding Conventions
Appendix C: Pricing of Steel Plates
Appendix D: Allowable Stresses
Appendix E: Typical Tank Sizes and Capacities
Appendix F: Shell Accessories
Appendix G: Properties of Selected Rolled Structural Members
Appendix H: Values of Constant C of Eq. 13.27
Appendix I: Charts for Determining Shell Thickness of Cylindrical and Spherical Vessels under External Pressure
Appendix J: Properties of Various Sections and Beam Formulas
Appendix K: Properties of Pipe
Appendix L: Strength of Materials

Layout:    The book is organized is way that takes the reader through the learning process step by step.  We particularily liked how the authors sectioned the book based on the type of vessel being designed.   The use of equations followed by easy-to-use charts was very nice to see.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jeetxxp

*Thank You Mohamed ..............for this Nice Share*

----------


## jakhan

Thank You
Good reference book

----------


## CarlosBatista

Mr Mohamed is free the download? is the anwswer is yes how download.

----------


## sharmeen

thnaks a lot

----------


## CarlosBatista

All ok thank very much

----------


## mbc.engg

Can you share rapidshare link?

----------


## UsmanHWU

Aoa and Hello Thanks alot for uploading Highly appreciated

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks Mohamed

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## mechboy

thnks!!!!!

----------


## vijay1583

thanks admin

See More: Anybody have Equipment Design by Lloyd E. Brownell (Author), Edwin H. Young (Author)

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## asfandyar

Thanks a lot, Muhammad, this is a very nice gift to the forum.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Mohamed,

Thanks for share.

----------


## amega

thank mohamed

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the links friend.

----------


## salterlake

could you please re -upload the files in 4shared.com server?

----------


## rezasme

Thanks a lot. But There is a big problem for me. pages 186 & 187 are not included and they are very important to skirt design. please somebody upload the page. Any other full described text about skirt design is highly appreciated.

----------


## rezasme

Any Help?

----------


## dudu_akinoye

Dear rezasme,
Hope this helps you

----------


## ALEXLOBO

Thanks a lot
very nice book

----------


## saadbakhtayr

Thanks for sharing excellent book

----------


## losmoscas

thanks....

See More: Anybody have Equipment Design by Lloyd E. Brownell (Author), Edwin H. Young (Author)

----------


## toid'luffy

how to download the book? need help

----------


## 5161440

Process Equipment Design
Lloyd E. Brownell (Author), Edwin H. Young (Author)

download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0471113190

----------


## 5161440

Process Equipment Design
Lloyd E. Brownell (Author), Edwin H. Young (Author)

download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0471113190



> how to download the book? need help

----------


## Gayantha

Dear Mohomad,
Can't download the ebook. Can you please assist?

----------


## AMinati

Hi all

Anybody can upload again this book?

Many thank in advance

AMinati

----------


## irian1

Dear all,

I'm also interested in.

Many thank in advance.

----------


## ashrath25

Hello Mohamed
can you plz re upload this...

thank you

----------


## fbx696

Thanks!!

----------


## Nikoonz

Can anyone re-upload the book please!?

Thnx for advanced

----------


## irian1

Dear Nikoonz*

Please find the ebook:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards*

----------


## Nikoonz

> Dear Nikoonz*
> 
> Please find the ebook:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you but link is dead.

I found this one: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

